# oestrodial levels



## ~ Chux ~

Hi Peter,

I had had a review Wednesday afternoon after going through an abandoned cycle of ovulation induction, but am unclear as to not only what my oestrodial level should be, but also what it represents.

The doctor said mine was under 100 and this wasn't good but didn't give any indication as to what it should be or what it meant. I've just gone through 42 pages of questions for you feeling sure someone will have asked this in the past but they haven't!!! 

I've also read that hubs could be taking magnesium and selenium to optimise his sperm but he flatly refuses. Would it make a difference? What on earth is selenium anyway

Thanks in advance,

Chux


----------



## peter

chux said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I had had a review Wednesday afternoon after going through an abandoned cycle of ovulation induction, but am unclear as to not only what my oestrodial level should be, but also what it represents.
> 
> The doctor said mine was under 100 and this wasn't good but didn't give any indication as to what it should be or what it meant. I've just gone through 42 pages of questions for you feeling sure someone will have asked this in the past but they haven't!!!
> 
> Oestradion is produced by the follicles and in an IUI we would usualy expect a value of a few hundred up to 1000. Les than 100 probably means that you need IUI with additional injected stimulation drugs.
> 
> I've also read that hubs could be taking magnesium and selenium to optimise his sperm but he flatly refuses. Would it make a difference?
> 
> I don't think so but others might disagree. There is no real scientific evidence that these things work.
> 
> What on earth is selenium anyway
> 
> It is a trace mineral
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Chux


----------

